# Inshore GA....It's on!



## Inshore GA (Oct 24, 2012)

Had another fantastic day! Good friends and a hot bite on trout and reds. With the water temp cooling the fish are stacking up in big schools and feeding agressively. All fish caught on live shrimp under corks....love watchin them colorful corks drifting and DISSAPPEARING!


----------



## gcobb (Oct 24, 2012)

Great catch!


----------



## Bryannecker (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice reds and trout for sure!!!!!


----------



## declemen (Oct 24, 2012)

Very very nice catch


----------



## sea trout (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yeaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you're right on them!!!!!!!!!!

i want to learn how to catch that one in the bottom left!
that one looks ready to eat! what do they bite!!!


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 26, 2012)

One of my crew was in a hurry and cleaned one before the pic


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 26, 2012)

sea trout said:


> oh yeaaaah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you're right on them!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i want to learn how to catch that one in the bottom left!
> that one looks ready to eat! what do they bite!!!



They bite like all the others, the trick is in the proper hook set!


----------



## wharfrat (Oct 27, 2012)

good eats...again!


----------

